

Germany Army gears up for cyber war - Ovid
http://news.techeye.net/internet/german-army-gears-up-for-cyber-war

======
venomsnake
An important difference between a military operation and a surgical operation
is that the patient is not tied down.

Have you noticed how in this scenarios the good guys always win?

